# Your thoughts



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

We have a collapsed clay sewer line exiting a manhole. Its about a meter away from the city lateral. 

Two options: digging down two + meters to replace homeowners section of the pipe. Part of that digging will need to be done on a busy sidewalk. As the pipe is exiting the manhole there is the possibility of collapsing the manhole. Also, the condition of the citie's part of the pipe is unknown as jetting the line didn't work (so we can get in a camera).

Option two, and the one I'm leaning towards, is converting the manhole to a pit for a pump. There is a manhole 50 cm away we can eject into. The premises already has a pump out back (due to height differential). 

Is putting in the pump a cop out or is it the smart (financially and complexity-wise) decision?

Thanks all.


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Some pics


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Can you do a pipe patch? Where are you located?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Can you do a pipe patch? Where are you located?


Israel


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Lol long swim gear junkie. There is pipe lining here but I haven't located any pipe bursting companies. Not sure there are.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

You said that the jetter did not work so you have to dig. 
If you can jet the line open Lining the pipe could be done if you can inflate to full diameter of the pipe. 
If the Client wants a guarantee, DIG !


----------



## pitersonsmith (Feb 19, 2015)

you should contact specialist sewer repair in your area..


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Do what makes you more $$$. Your a business, not a charity.


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Homeowner decided he wanted the dig so were going to pull permits tomorrow.


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Ended up tying into an existing line with a new manhole. Big surprise though, underneath the cast iron pipe was a huge well filled with water! Water must have seeped from the clogged manhole. Brought in a dumpster and backfilled but well need to rip open the rest of the driveway to backfill and then make a concrete slab. Turning into quite the project!


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Some pics


----------



## Absaroka Joe (Mar 30, 2013)

Some pics

Jake, thats the smallest mini mini track hoe I have seen I think. What brand is that?


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes its tiny. Not sure what brand, we subcontracted the digging. But they're great for working in tight spots in the city.


----------

